

Understanding Python Decorators - vaidik
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/739654/understanding-python-decorators#answer-1594484

======
ColinWright
For those interested, here are a few discussions of Python decorators:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A(p...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A\(python+decorators\))

